# SynoviG3 or Cosequin DS?



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have used both, and both are good products. I now use Cosequin DS as more vets recommend it because Nutramax the company that makes it stands behind their ingredients which are not FDA regulated. That does not mean that Synovi does not have the ingredients, I just prefer the guarantee. I also supplement my dogs with 1000 mg of MSM I get at GNC. 

I get my Cosequin from Healthypets.com for a VERY low price, I found Synovi to be more expensive. I am not sure what healthy pets price is as I was switched when I found them. 

My senior golden was how we got started on the supplements several years ago. She is a finicky eater and she likes the flavor of Cosequin AND she needed less tabs a day so it was more cost effective for me. That is something to consider how many a day your dog would need and the cost. Both are good supplements. Choose which fits your needs more.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I have used SynoviG3 for one of my dogs once very successfully. Since I have used it, this other product has became available and afte talking with my vet, she agrees it would be better than the SynoviG3.

Joint MAX TRIPLE Strength SOFT CHEWS

http://www.entirelypets.com/jointmaxts5.html


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Both are good. Two of my dogs had issues with the Synovi G3 -- one has a sensitive stomach and the other is allergic to one of the ingredients in them. Because of this, they're all on Cosequin DS at this point - but the G3 our vet called "brownie bites" and my dogs thought they were a great treat. They're not nearly as thrilled with the DS.


----------



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds like everyone is pretty much neutral between the two.
Then is there any benefit in having all the extra ingredients in the Synovi vs. Cosequin?
To me, Synovi G3's benefit is having the extra ingredients and a slightly lower price.
Cosequin's benefit is #1 product for this sort of thing, and a guarantee for their ingredients.

Also, from all the reviews I have read for both products, it sounds like you can never stop giving your dog these supplements once you have started.... the dog's overall performance nose dives until the supplement is re-introduced.
This is a bit concerning to me... almost like an addictive drug(!).


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

If you go amazon you can find both supplements cheaper than the vet.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

mikhal said:


> Sounds like everyone is pretty much neutral between the two.
> Then is there any benefit in having all the extra ingredients in the Synovi vs. Cosequin?
> To me, Synovi G3's benefit is having the extra ingredients and a slightly lower price.
> Cosequin's benefit is #1 product for this sort of thing, and a guarantee for their ingredients.
> ...


I don't think it is an addictive thing, I personally take the human version of Cosequin (Cosamin) if I go off, my joints will know it and I won't be a happy camper, but that is because it helps me when I am on it. To my knowledge there is no adverse reaction to these supplements, actually there is no documented medical proof it works either, just any one who has put a pet on or taken themselves swear by it and I agree. My vets said you can not over dose, the dog pees out what they do not need. So how it can be "addicting" I don't know. 

Synovi might say they have more of the ingredients in it but because it is not FDA regulated, there is no guarantee. Cosequin does stand behind theirs. Amazon may be a good place to shop, but I just bought 250 tabs on healthypets for UNDER $70.00. Normally that is a $135 bottle. I have never found them that cheap, the under $70 was a sale price, usually I pay $75. I stocked up when I found out it was on sale.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

I have my 140# Lab/Dork on Cosequin DS. Lenny, my Golden is also on it. I like the results from it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Not to swerve off topic, but Coesquin's "big sister" product Dasuquin , with its updated ingredients, is what the orthopedic vet wants for our pup with elbow dysplasia , and it seems to make a huge positive difference.


----------



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input. I ordered a 90-count chewable Cosequin from Amazon to try. Hopefully it will help my girl recover faster!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just remember that it takes a while for it to build up in their system and to see a difference.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Also it is important if they are currently limping to not exercise them, no matter how they want to do so because rest is important in the healing process. When you do start them back up it is supposed to be done slowly, with straight line walking or swimmiing. Running after a ball should wait until they are stronger and the supplements are built up in the sytem. 
I use Cosequin DS and supplement with MSM as well as plenty of salmon oil and fish oil capsules. Our acupuncture vet has our arthritic dog on a couple of herbal formulations called "Benefits Hips" and Koi, and I have no clue what Benefits Hips is. Koi smells like fish so I assume it is from koi fish. She also recommends coconut oil about 6 days a week.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

And if she needs something to make her pain free...try some Dog Gone Pain instead of the NSAID the Vet has her on. It works here on our Old Gold.

We use Cosamin DS (human version of Cosequin DS) - 2 per day
Wild Salmon Oil - liquid - per directions for weight
Ester C (at least 1500 mgs per day ... start at 500 and add 500 each week)
Dog Gone Pain - 3 per day for 65 lb Golden...then after 6 weeks try to back down to 2 and see how it goes.

Ours run, play, swim and do everything the younger dogs do...just less of it. LOL

Here's where we get the Dog Gone Pain....do NOT GET THE DOG PAIN AWAY. It doesn't work, I don't care what they say:

http://www.nexstepnutrition.com/doggoparejoa.html?gclid=CPzRzuSG3poCFQSPFQodfjIuzQ


----------



## mikhal (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments! Yeah, I've learned my lesson with playing ball with her even if she's not limping... I'll definitely wait a long time before I do anything strenuous with her.
It bums me out that we have to wait, since the weather here in Michigan is finally becoming nice. But that's what I'll have to do for her to recover.

Thanks!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Not to swerve off topic, but Coesquin's "big sister" product Dasuquin , with its updated ingredients, is what the orthopedic vet wants for our pup with elbow dysplasia , and it seems to make a huge positive difference.


I started Roxy on Dasuquin with MSM (she has elbow dysplasia too, plus bilateral luxating patellas and previous surgery on a tendon) i have used other products. but the Dasuquin, like you said has made a "huge positive difference" for Roxy.


----------

